# Photos of a Full size farm engine



## Nave (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,
Haven't had time to do anything for a while, but though I would see if I can get phots on this site squared away.

Not sure if anyone finds this useful for as reference for building scale, but here are a couple of Photos I took over the weekend of a pretty complete example of the type of engine used to power portable farm machienery in the NSW wheat belt. Tomingley is about an hour south of Dubbo (250km NW of where Tel lives)

I took about 20 photos while my wife was refuelling because it is the best access I have had to this type of machienery yet. could put the rest up if this is useful.


----------



## GordTopps (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Nave

 th_wwp

Gordy


----------



## Stan (Aug 18, 2010)

If Birk sees that picture, he will soon have a scale model running. ;D

I think pictures of full size engines provide a lot of ideas to people who design their own models.


----------



## deverett (Aug 18, 2010)

Model Engineer have drawings for a 1-1/2" scale Marshall portable engine. The 'words and music' was in the late 60s/early 70s.


Those good photos would compliment the drawings nicely.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## SKIPRAT (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi
Wecome to the forum i Love those pictures of the marshall portable which was made in the town where i live also my hometown Gainsborough Lincolnshire England. I did my engineering training as a fitter/ machinist at Marshall Sons & Co in Gainsborough sadly that was after the steam engines were made however we did make diesel road rollers and diesel tractors when i was working there and some of the older guys still remembered the steam days.The site of the old Brittania Works is now a shopping mall called Marshall's Yard how times change.

Cheers Paul


----------

